# humminbird 200dx



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I bought a used humminbird 200dx to use ice fishin. It is a portable that runs on 2 6v batteries with a transom mount transdeucer. I looked on humminbird site for a deucer that i could convert to an ice deucer. The ones listed for more modern flashers only showed the end that goes in the water not the plug end. Can i get an adapter for it or can i put quick connect plugs in between everything and swap them back and forth? It works fine for showing the water column and fish in or around a school of bait fish, I would just like to have a smaller deucer in the hole not a hockey puck. LOL If not it will suffice the way it is. Anyone had any luck in splicing the wires on these things. All help is greatly appreciated, Dave


----------



## granpa1 (Jun 20, 2009)

yes I spliced my 200x got what I needed at radio shack under 20.00 $ works fine granpa1


----------

